# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  Can My Disaster Hair Transplant Be Repaired So I Can Look Normal Again?

## tbtadmin

I had two hair transplants in the late 1990s that were a complete disaster. Over the years my hair loss has gotten much worse and now the plugs look terrible. I want to get this repaired with today’s new technology but I have to admit that I am a little gun shy. Is it possible [...]

More...

----------

